# Case IH Re-Introduces the FARMALL Brand



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

This the Case IH official announcement so I just started another thread. You can also get the specs. from the DX series post too. 

Case IH Re-Introduces the FARMALL Brand


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

:clap: My initial, immediate response to this, out loud and in front of my wife was "UH, oh!". Somebody in marketing had a great idea, imo. It'll be interesting to see how it pans out. I've always thought that New Holland named the Boomer for the Baby Boomers that are buying them.  F.


----------



## FrankieC (Jan 13, 2004)

I stopped at our localish CaseIH dealer this morning and got a look at 2 of the new DXs--33 and 35 horse. Big difference in physical size for the small difference in hp. Pretty. Shiny. RED. Lots of "plastic", though. I like metal fenders. Sounded like they've already sold the 2 they have and have a dozen or so more coming in. "Farmall" a small emblem on the grille.


----------



## Argee (Sep 17, 2003)

Does anybody have some decent pictures?


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

Argee I have a post in this section for specs & pictures on the Case DX series tractors. They are the Farmall's.


----------

